# anyone know anywere that discharges warm water i wanna catch some bass



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

trying to find some were that discharges warm water to do some bass fishing thanks


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

CEI power plant in eastlake. Right off lakeshore blvd theres a fishing pier.


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

do you know if the bass bite is anygood there


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

White bass about it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Newton Lake in east central Illinois. You can catch them on top water there right now.


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

i need places in ohio lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Illinois? Are you kidding this guy? C'mon.................


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Cuyahoga river. Behind the water plant in kent. Park at Fred fuller park and walk the trail along river to the right. Bass and pike year round.


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

what do you get them on there


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Live shiners with a float or slow jig


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

EyeBaller said:


> Cuyahoga river. Behind the water plant in kent. Park at Fred fuller park and walk the trail along river to the right. Bass and pike year round.


That would although be a raging mess for a little while

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

The Cuyahoga in Kent that Eyeballer is talking about really stacks alot of fish. Alot of healthy size fish get caught there and is a great place to go for pike and bass thats local


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

snake69 said:


> Illinois? Are you kidding this guy? C'mon.................


Is that to far for you to ride your bicycle?
He asked where he could find warm water discharge to catch bass and did not say it had to be in Ohio. Newton Lake is an awesome winter warm water bass fisherie and only about a 6-7 hour drive from NE Ohio. Great two day getaway to catch some pigs in mid winter. Not sure why you might think I'm "kidding this guy". I didn't see in his post anywhere where his mom said he couldn't cross the street.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I hear Lake Okeechobee has some nice bass in it too and it's just a 4 hour plane ride.

On an OHIO fishing forum it's implied that he is looking for a place in OHIO. You could have lead with "If you have a free weekend and don't mind driving about 6 hours...." and not come off like you were pulling his leg. 

Beyond that lighten up Papaw.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I hear the Amazon backwaters are nice this time of year

There was a Lake Erie warm water discharge that would be mentioned from time to time. I wonder if that is accessible?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

A real comedian eh. Maybe you should offer to drive him while your at it...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

snake69 said:


> A real comedian eh. Maybe you should offer to drive him while your at it...


I would if I had more time this month to make the trip. Problem is, I'm heading down to Okeechobee in a couple weeks for a few days of bass fishing then off from there to the Amazon for some peacock bass and tropical liquor drinks. Not really much time for an Illinois trip or I'd gladly take him for a quick bass trashing couple days over there myself. 
You guys are nuts. Most bass guys, and I'm one of them, that are looking for bass this time of year are planning to head somewhere away from here. The OP didn't seem to have a real problem with it, I think all he did was chuckle. The rest of you knuckleheads act like I recommended a Mexico trip.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, not all of us are as "worldly" as you, nor do we have deep pockets like you "must", so we tend to stick to Ohio for our fishing! As for knuckleheads, I think you've taken home the trophy.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Think ill head to. Texas then shoot up to minnisota.then head to the red sea.rest a bit them flip a coin to go to either austria or sibria.after that head to the north pole with my oil rig to drill threw thr ice. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

vibe said:


> think ill head to. Texas then shoot up to minnisota.then head to the red sea.rest a bit them flip a coin to go to either austria or sibria.after that head to the north pole with my oil rig to drill threw thr ice.
> 
> posted using outdoor hub campfire


^^^a hem, we have a winner^^^ :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol any way.back to the post.I myself have been lookin for warmwater discharges.mainly in erie around cleveland (OHIO) the the place in kent is a great place to fish.perty good odds there this time of year.if the waters right.wich it is not right now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My point, 99.6% of the people on here are looking for "*local places*" to fish. Hell, if they wanted to go out of state, there are a thousand places to fish, and they *DON'T NEED TO BE WARM WATER DISCHARGES*...that *in itself was a dead give away knucklehead *that he didn't want to leave this nice cool climate we call Ohio!!!


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

i wanna leave just cant hahaha but im gonna give the place in kent a try


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to give that a shot too if it warms up a bit.


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck guys. Hope you get em. Let me know how you do.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have not been there in many years, but the salt plant at Summit Lake used to discharge warm water into the canal, leading into the lake. Maybe someone can chime in as to if this is still a warm water discharge? It was a decent place to try for LMB in the middle of winter, the last I knew anyways.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys are killing me!! i bet there has been a hand full of people who read this and googled the location papa recomended. These are the fourm beatings that keep people from posting good info in fear of being beat down. Just a bunch of local guys here trying to help out and not everyone is allways going to see eye to eye. I thinks its the darned weather..


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

dtigers1984 said:


> I have not been there in many years, but the salt plant at Summit Lake used to discharge warm water into the canal, leading into the lake. Maybe someone can chime in as to if this is still a warm water discharge? It was a decent place to try for LMB in the middle of winter, the last I knew anyways.


No more warm water from the salt plant. They installed a new sytem years ago that just recirculates water, opposed to pumping it in and out of the canal. There is some discharge but not enough to keep it 50 plus degrees in the winter.

I miss throwing a buzzbait around in there in Jan./Feb. and having 3 pounders crush it!


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I've got Monday off from work so I'm heading to the Amazon for a day of catching peacock Bass. Thank God my car get 40+ miles to the gallon. Have room for 1 guy to share expenses call me at Garfield 1-2323 ask for Jimmy Dudley


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

me and a buddy are gonna hit kent today so hopefully the water is right


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not sure but off Greenbower Rd off Rt 225 up by Berlin there is a discharge into the back waters of Berlin Lake . I fished it long ago during the winter when the rest of the lake was froze up & caught some fish , BUT it was a walk to get there ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I don't know about catchin bass , but I've caught fish by a discharge off Greenbower Rd up by Berlin Lake theres a creek that runs from Deer Creek Reservoir into Berlin Lake . I fished it long ago but it's a long walk back there but it's worth the walk if you love the outdoors !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Trapper,
Really, a warm water discharge in Berlin? Fished Berlin for yrs and never heard this. And I'm not saying there isn't, just surprised I've never heard of it as I talk to alot of older gents that have fished Berlin for 25-30 yrs! By the way, did you ever work at Republic?


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

In Niles there's a plant that discharges warm water in the mahoning river I have never fished it but I've heard about it. Say its good all year.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Snake69 no never worked at Republic , & that discharge water is back there . If you park by the bridge , walk over the bridge & walk up the creek & follow the creek to the left you will see the tile coming into the creek . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Not spent the time to read the posts from serious help and the comedians. Only one I have limited knowledge of is "The Bubble" east of Fairport Harbor. Good luck.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Well I don't know about catchin bass , but I've caught fish by a discharge off Greenbower Rd up by Berlin Lake theres a creek that runs from Deer Creek Reservoir into Berlin Lake . I fished it long ago but it's a long walk back there but it's worth the walk if you love the outdoors !
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


SSShhhhh! The warm water dont come from deer creek. I'm not gonna say much, but it's one of my favorite spots


----------



## Bill Huber (May 8, 2008)

Have been told Warm Water Discharge from Dayton Power, near Manchester Ohio up river from Cincinnati


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

well hit kent today it was dischargeing water but it wasent really warm dident get anything water wasent even steamy


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was thinking of going on Sunday


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

the water wasent that warm do they push out warm water only a certin times ???


----------

